# OAA Triple Crown - 2nd Leg Scores.....



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Second Leg Score are up...

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1316&Itemid=239


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Yessir they are!! Thank you to flying feathers for a great shoot!!!
I can't wait to see everyone in the sault!! 

Josh


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice shooting everyone!!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I got my plane ticket for the third leg!! Can't wait to see the course!!


----------



## pse4lif3 (Aug 10, 2011)

course is gonna be interesting to say the least guys so bring lots of arrows


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know if the practice range at algoma is gonna be open on sat? I understand the shoot is sunday only! I would like to toss some arrows around if that's possible! Thanks!


----------

